# Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer



## gimli (24. Mai 2007)

*Duitsers vissen hier binnenwateren leeg* 
Gepubliceerd op: donderdag 24 mei 2007
'Controle op naleving van regels schiet tekort' 

*BILTHOVEN - De visstand in de Nederlandse binnenwateren komt ernstig in gevaar door grote groepen Duitse sportvissers van Poolse en Russische afkomst die in ons land massaal de sportvisregels overtreden.*

De oosterburen zetten vis niet terug, maar slaan de gevangen exemplaren dood met stukken hout en ijzer. Ze letten niet op de maat van de vangst, gebruiken per persoon meer dan twee hengels en nemen soms levende vis mee in plastic tassen. Sportvisserij Nederland, de overkoepelende belangenvereniging voor sportvissers in ons land, luidt de noodklok over deze taferelen die zich vooral langs beken en rivieren in Overijssel maar ook aan de oevers van het IJsselmeer afspelen. Woordvoerder Onno Terlouw: " Er moet een strengere controle komen op deze figuren want de grenzen van wat wij normaal vinden, worden veelvuldig overtreden. Dit is pure vandalisme. Onze wateren worden zo leeggevist. De visstand gaat hier schade van ondervinden." 
De Duitse vissers rijden soms 200 kilometer om hier te vissen en hebben het vooral gemunt op brasem. Dat doen ze in ons land omdat er bij ons veel viswater is, de benodigde vispas goedkoper is en de regels minder streng. De schatting is, volgens Sportvisserij Nederland, dat het er inmiddels 40.000 zijn. Die komen bovenop de 600.000 Nederlandse sportvissers.

*Bedreigd* 
Buitengewoon opsporingsambtenaar Marinus Klein van Sportfederatie Oost-Nederland stelt dat de controle in het Vechtdal, waar de vissers uit Duitsland het niet zo nauw met de regels nemen, streng is. "Langs de Regge en de IJssel bijvoorbeeld", zegt hij. " Buiten die regio is wel meer patrouille nodig." De strenge aanpak is nodig omdat een van Kleins collega's al eens met een mes bedreigd is. " Er zijn ruige figuren bij", aldus Klein, "die andere opvattingen over vis vangen hebben dan wij. De vis wordt niet teruggegooid, maar is er puur voor de consumptie." De politie IJsselland ziet een toename in het aantal buitenlandse vissers. "Ze komen een weekend vissen, vaak met grote groepen. We schrijven meer verbalen uit, maar het zijn niet alleen de oosterburen die overtredingen begaan", aldus een woordvoerster.

*Vertaald* 
Terlouw zegt dat de regels aangescherpt gaan worden als dit soort overtredingen zich voordoen. Nu kunnen vissers vijftien vissen meenemen. Dat aantal zal waarschijnlijk omlaag gaan, verwacht hij. Daarover is overleg met de betrokken hengelsportfederaties. Inmiddels zijn brochures over het sportvissen vertaald in het Duits, Pools en Russisch. "Dan kunnen de overtreders niet meer zeggen dat ze niet op de hoogte zijn van onze regels, zoals nogal eens gebeurt", aldus Terlouw.

Bron: telegraaf.nl

*Noot van Sportvisserij Nederland:
In tegenstelling wat uit opnderstaand bericht zou kunnen worden geconcludeerd, houdt slechts een klein percentage van onze oosterburen zich niet aan de Nederlandse sportvisserijregels. Het overgrote deel gaat hier netjes mee om. Sportvisserij Nederland zal, indien het probleem groter wordt, in samenwerking met controlerende instanties gepaste maatregelen nemen.
*

Quelle:http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/64206291/Duitsers_vissen_hier_binnenwateren_leeg.html?p=1,1
Quelle:http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/nieuws_en_media/default.aspx?ids=672&idp=712&id=1435&taal=nl-NL


----------



## gimli (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Meine Übersetzung:

*Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*
Veröffentlicht: Donnerstag, den 24.Mai.2007

Die Kontrolle zur Einhaltung der Regeln kommt zu kurz.

*BILTHOVEN – Der Fischbestand in den niederländischen Binnengewässern kommt durch große Gruppen deutscher Sportfischer polnischer und russischer Herkunft, die massenhaft die Regeln der Sportfischer übertreten, in ernsthafte Gefahr.*

Die östlichen Nachbarn setzen den Fisch nicht zurück, aber schlagen die gefangenen Exemplare mit Holz- und Eisenstücken tot. Sie achten nicht auf das Maß des Fangs, benutzen pro Person mehr als zwei Angeln und nehmen manchmal lebenden Fisch in Plastiktaschen mit. Die Sportvisserij Nederland, die übergeordnete Interessenvereinung der Sportfischer in unserem Land läutet die Notglocken wegen dieser Bilder die sich vor allem an Bächen und Flüssen in Overijssel, aber auch an den Ufern des IJsselmeers abspielen. Pressesprecher Onno Terlouw: “Es muss eine strengere Krontrolle stattfinden, denn die Grenzen die wir normal finden, werden vielfach übertreten. Das ist purer Vandalismus. Unsere Gewässer werden so leer gefischt. Der Fischbestand wird durch diesen Schaden beeinträchtigt.“
Die deutschen Fischer fahren vielleicht 200 Kilometer um hier zu fischen und haben es vor allen auf Brassen abgesehen. Das machen sie in unserem Land, weil dort viele Fischgewässer sind, der benötigte VISpas billiger ist und die Regeln weniger streng sind. Nach Meinung der Sportvisserij Nederland sind es schätzungsweise mittlerweile 40.000 die zusätzlich zu den 600.000 niederländischen Sportfischern kommen.

*Bedroht*
Der Aussendienstbeamte Marinus Klein von der Sportfederatie Oost-Nederland stellt fest, dass die Kontrolle im Vechtdal, wo die Angler aus Deutschland es nicht so genau mit den Regeln nehmen, streng ist. „Längs der Regge und der IJssel zum Beispiel“, sagt er. “Ausserhalb der Region ist mehr Patrouille nötig.” Die Strenge ist nötig, weil einer von Kleins Kollegen mit dem Messer bedroht wurde. „Da sind wilde Figuren bei“, so Klein, „die andere Auffassungen vom Fischfang haben als wir. Der Fisch wird nicht zurückgeworfen, bloß aber zum Verzehr.“ Die Polizei IJsselland sieht eine Zunahme des Anteils ausländischer Angler. „Sie kommen ein Wochenende angeln, oft in großen Gruppen. Wir schreiben mehr Anzeigen, aber es sind nicht allein die östlichen Nachbarn die Übertretungen begehen“, so eine Pressesprecherin.

*Übersetzt*
Terlouw sagt, dass die Regeln verschärft werden, wenn sich diese Art von Übertretungen erhöhen. Nun können Angler fünfzehn Fische mitnehmen. Diese Anzahl wird wahrscheinlich verringert werden, erwartet er. Darüber wird mit den betroffenen Angelsportfederaties beraten. Mittlerweile sind Broschüren über das Sportvischen in Deutsch, Polnisch und Russisch übersetzt worden. „Dann können die, die die Regeln übertreten nicht sagen, dass sie unsere Regeln nicht kennen, wie ziemlich oft geschieht.“, so Terlouw.

*Anmerkung der Sportvisserij Nederland
Im Gegensatz was man aus dem oben stehenden Bericht schließen kann, hält sich nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz von unseren östlichen Nachbarn nicht an unsere Sportfischerregeln. Der übergroße Teil geht damit ordentlich um. Wenn das Problem größer wird, wird  Sportvisserij Nederland, im Zusammenarbeit mit den kontrollierenden Instanzen passende Maßnahmen ergreifen.*


----------



## gimli (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Das sage ich dazu:

Als ich heute Morgen den Artikel in der Sportvisserij Nederland sah, glaubte ich meinen Augen nicht zu trauen. Im Laufe des heutigen Tages habe ich beim De Telegraaf  auf diesen Artikel in niederländischer Sprache geantwortet. Heute Abend rudert die Sportvisserij Nederland plötzlich mit ihrer Note unter ihrem veröffentlichen Beitrag zurück und relativiert. Oder ist es doch eine Nuss?

Die Tatsache das wir hier in Deutschland schon lange mit unseren „östlichen Freunden“ einige Probleme haben, so war es nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann diese Probleme auch in den Niederlanden auftauchen. Nun sind sie offensichtlich da. In vielen niederländischen Städten hört man mehr Polnisch und Russisch als Niederländisch oder Deutsch. Offensichtlich sind das aber alles Deutschpolen oder Deutschrussen.

Es ist schon der absolute Hammer, was der Autor des Artikels Thijs Wartenbergh über den gemeinen deutschen Sportfischer so schreibt. Nicht nur, dass er unterstellt, dass alle Polen und Russen deutscher Abstammung sind, nein er setzt noch einen drauf, in dem er behauptet, dass die deutschen Angler sich an keine Regeln halten, alle ihre Fänge gnadenlos mit Holzknüppeln und Eisenstagen abschlachten, grundsätzlich mit mehr als zwei Angeln nur auf Brassen fischen und ihren noch lebenden Fang in Plastiktüten zum Verzehr nach Hause tragen. Abgesehen von diesen, schon offensichtlichen Widersprüchen in sich, ist das eine Hetzkampagne gegen die Gemeinschaft der deutschen Angler ohne gleichen. Ich bin schockiert – vor allen Dingen deshalb, dass dieser Artikel auch auf der Webseite der Sportvisserij Nederland zu lesen ist.


----------



## der-Marcel (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

na supi. freu mich schon suf gespräche mit einheimischen. solche meldungens sind doch zum ...

sollen se halt besser kontrollieren udn die schwarzen schäflein rausfischen...


ah seh grad die übersetzung, thx is scho angenehmer zu lesen


----------



## Matze- (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

was soll amn dazu sagen ?
da muss man wohl drüber stehen obwohl das bild des deutschen anglers mit solchen unterstellungen  verschlechtert und in den dreck gezogen wird es sind wenn dann nur einzelne personen die das tuen und noch besser von den 600.000 einheimischen personen bzw anglern kann mir keiner sagen dass die ausnahmslos alle fische wieder zurücksetzen 
wofür angeln die denn dann?
weiterhin sind es von den 40.000 ausländischen bzw den deutschen  anglern doch nur ein paar wenige die mehrere fische entnehmen 
und nur weil er vllt 2 oder 3 solcher leute begegnet schließt er damit dann auf 40.000 angler 
hallo? da kann doch was nicht richtig sein 
ich halte mich ja auch an die regeln und die bestimmungen 
und der rest hier im board der in holland angeln geht wohl auch somit wären es doch schonmal ein paar 100 weniger und die restlichen sagen wir mal 39.550 schlagen wohl nicht jeden fisch kaputt zumal der dann noch untermaßig ist und bedroht anscließend den kontrolleur#q
aber naja ich bin bisher nur freundlichen holländischen anglern gegenübergestanden und die hatten keinerlei erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht#h


----------



## NorbertF (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Tja das war nur eine Frage der Zeit...war klar dass das kommt.
Ihr wisst selber ganz genau dass es stimmt. Zumindest ich sehe dass 95% der deutschen Angler tatsächlich alle Fische totschlagen die sie fangen.
Polen und Russen sind oft noch schlimmer weil sie sich nicht mal an Masse und Schonzeiten halten. Und in der Tat sind viele davon in Deutschland ansässig.
Wer das alles leugnet der rennt mit Scheuklappen rum. Es ist wahr.
Alle über einen Kamm scheren ist aber sicher nicht gut, es gibt genug vernünftige. Trotzdem verstehe ich dass es den Holländern langsam reicht. Mir nämlich auch


----------



## Matze- (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

also dazu muss ich sagen dass ich sowas noch nicht erlebt habe 
das sind alles mein erfahrungen aber wenn dud as auch so erlebt hast dann ist es schade für alle angler die damit in verbindung gesetzt werden


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

*|supergri"große Gruppen deutscher Sportfischer polnischer und russischer Herkunft"*

welch Gezeter ... sind nun alle oben genannten angewandert? #c
bei uns sind sie ja laut Board-Postings weniger SPORTFISCHER #d.. :q

Was für Zeitung ist das denn? Bevor man etwas in einer Zeitung ernst nimmt, sollte man aufgeklärt werden, wie ernst die Zeitung ist ....

aber nicht aufregen ... denn evolutionär gesehen hat das sowieso keine Auswirkungen ... einfach mal MOD Thomas erklären lassen:m:m


----------



## andre23 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

@toni|good:....denn nur die stærksten ueberleben....evt. sind es dann die r....und p....

...aber selbiges zeichnet sich leider hier in dk auch ab....habe es im threat hornfischfænge deutlich gemacht....hier stehen kaum noch einheimische am wasser....sorry aber allen voran polen, russen und araber schlachten hier im moment hornfisch...die kommen meisst mit transporter oder pritsche und mit 5-7 mann und schleppen dann tausende hornies pro tag weg....mich persønlich størt die toleranz der daenen hierbei sehr....liegt wohl daran, das sie kein hornfisch angeln.....aehnlich gestaltet sich das hier auch mit butt, dorsch, makrele und hering....ich denke hier wird erst etwas passieren wenn die lachs und mefo-bestaende gezielt von diesen leuten befischt werden....#q ....

....hilsen andré


----------



## andre23 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

....es ist aber im moment zumindest hier in københavn deutlich zu erkennen, das der unmut gegen solche leute stark zunimmt...deutsche gerne / osteuropæer nein danke...liegt aber auch an der eu erweiterung und der "schwarzarbeit" die hier im moment stark zunimmt.....und es kein wirkliches kontrollorgan gibt....gibt auch genug deutsche handwerker die hier schwarz arbeiten....so wie es aussieht wird sich hier aber in zukunft einiges ændern....wohl auch bezueglich der angelei....ich habe nichts gegen auslænder(bin ja selbst einer oder auch nicht) aber alle sollten sich an die regeln/gesetze halten....um ein friedliches miteinander zu gewæhrleisten....

hilsen andré


----------



## fishcatcher (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Hallo Leute,
ist schon echt der Hammer welches Bild man uns hat.
Sie sollten ganz einfach nur noch Angelscheine an Deutsche mit
Fischereischein ausstellen. Dann erledigt sich das Problem von selber :q:q:q:q.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Tja schon ein doofes Gefühl über 
einen Kamm gescheert zu werden...

Danke Ihr 

*"großen Gruppen deutscher Sportfischer 
polnischer und russischer Herkunft"*


----------



## Another_Sky (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Da passt der Spruch, jeder solle den Dreck vor seiner eigenen Haustüre kehren!!

Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Holländer fröhlich den Lachs abfischen, der den Rhein zum laichen raufschwimmen will. Das bedeutet, dass wir Deutschen eine Menge Geld in die Wiederansiedlung des Lachses investieren und die Holländer diesen fröhlich abfischen.

Hinzu kommt dann noch die Tatsache, dass Holländer Glasaale aus dem Rhein fischen, diese in Zuchtanlagen großziehen und dann für teuer Geld verkaufen.

Das sind Infos, die man mir vor kurzem zugetragen hat. Sollte das stimmen, dann sollten die wehrten Nachbarn doch erstmal selber zusehen, dass die ihren eigenen Dreck wegkehren, bevor man Dritten gewisse Schuld in die Schuhe schieben will.


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Noch ein "schöneres" Gefühl  ist es,sich von sogenannten "Nachbarn" sich seinen hart,mit Vernunft gehegten Fischbestand systematisch kaputt machen zu lassen!!!!#q


TL maesox


----------



## Another_Sky (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Tja schon ein doofes Gefühl über
> einen Kamm gescheert zu werden...
> 
> Danke Ihr
> ...


 
Du, sei mir nicht böse. Aber das mit dem über den Kamm schehren machst du doch mit deiner Aussage ebenfalls!

Mit deiner Aussage schehrst du die Mitbürger aus den östlichen Ländern über einen Kamm.

Denke da einfach mal drüber nach. Wer etwas von anderen verlangt, sollte selber damit als Vorbild beginnen!!


----------



## NorbertF (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Du, sei mir nicht böse. Aber das mit dem über den Kamm schehren machst du doch mit deiner Aussage ebenfalls!
> 
> Mit deiner Aussage schehrst du die Mitbürger aus den östlichen Ländern über einen Kamm.
> 
> Denke da einfach mal drüber nach. Wer etwas von anderen verlangt, sollte selber damit als Vorbild beginnen!!



Das war ein Zitat, keine Aussage von ihm selbst. Mann. Kommen jetzt wieder die Unbewaffneten?


----------



## Another_Sky (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das war ein Zitat, keine Aussage von ihm selbst. Mann. Kommen jetzt wieder die Unbewaffneten?


 
Ups, sorry vielmals. Habe es überlesen!!!

Bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung!!!! 

Ich gelobe Besserung!!! Also bitte nicht böse sein!


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das war ein Zitat, keine Aussage von ihm selbst. Mann. Kommen jetzt wieder die Unbewaffneten?



Ach Norbert, ich hab schon fast drauf gewartet :q

@ Maesox Ich kann das "Gefühl" gut nachvollziehen.


Nachtrag:

@ Torsten Null Problemo


----------



## NorbertF (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

@Torsten: jo kann passieren, danke für die Steilvorlage


----------



## Another_Sky (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> 
> @ Torsten Null Problemo


 

Danke!!! #h


----------



## Yoshi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

@ NorbertF:

Tja das war nur eine Frage der Zeit...war klar dass das kommt.
Ihr wisst selber ganz genau dass es stimmt. Zumindest ich sehe dass 95% der deutschen Angler tatsächlich alle Fische totschlagen die sie fangen.

Sag mal du hast ja wohl auch einen an der Klatsche....|uhoh:
Wenn das so wäre, schwämme wohl kaum noch ein Fisch rum.... Das dies allerdings auf unsere Osteuropäischen (Eingedeutschten) "Kollegen" zutrifft, ist wohl (leider) wahr.
Zumindest läuft es bei uns (öffentliche Gewässer) so ab.


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Schlimm ist, das es sich um den Telegraaf handelt, eigentlich eine Zeitung mit Niveau, in der die Meldungen ernst genommen werden. Leider ist die Fang- und Fressmentalität in vielen osteuropäischen Ländern schon fast "kulturell" begründet. Unser Problem ist, wir müssen versuchen, die bei uns geltenden Regeln auch durchzusetzen. Gleiches gilt für die Niederländer, Dänen, ...

Wer sich mal die Meldungen zu den geänderten Regeln beim Fischfang in Irland anschaut, da werden auch die osteuropäischen Angler genannt, die dort, anders als bei uns, schon direkt nach EU-Beitritt die Freizügigkeit, und damit verbunden die Möglichkeit ohne Arbeitserlaubnis dort zu arbeiten, erhalten haben. 

Was helfen kann ist der Versuch, Aufklärung zu betreiben, was allerdings nicht immer geraten scheint, oder eben verstärkte Kontrollen mit empfindlichen Strafen. 20 oder 50 Euro sind keine Strafe. 

Und, wer ein paar Jahre zurückblickt, warum gibt es denn fast überall in den Niederlanden bei Hechten eine C&R Pflicht? Da waren Angler aus unseren Landen maßgeblich dran beteiligt. Nein, nicht das C&R von denen gefordert wurde, sie waren einer der Hauptgründe.


----------



## NorbertF (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

@Yoshi:
Jo ich hab einen an der Klatsche.

Warum gehen denn die ganzen Leute nach Holland zum Angeln (Kölner Raum etc). Eben WEIL da bei uns kein Fisch mehr rumschwimmt, in Holland aber noch genug. Und warum? Weil sie im Gegensatz zu uns eben NICHT alles abschlagen.
Nun was würdest du an der Stelle der Holländer dazu sagen?
Weisst du überhaupt um was es hier geht? 

Und was bitte ist an meiner Aussage falsch? Wie viele Angler siehst du denn die ihren Fang zurücksetzen? (Raubfische nicht Karpfen?) Ich nur sehr wenige. Und du?
Die Holländer machen das anders...drum haben sie noch Fisch. Und den wollen sie auch gern im Wasser behalten.
Das ist der Hintergrund.


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Immer schön locker bleiben!!!!

Das ist bittere Realität,Leute!!!!Kehren wir einfach mal vor unserer Haustür!! Da fängts doch schon an,dieser sinnlose Raubbau!!! 

Wir sind doch schlimmer als Cormorane!!!!! 

Ich sag jetzt mit Absicht wir,da wir um einiges mehr "Solche" als "Andere" haben,die den Ruf aller kaputt machen......erst im Inland und dann im Ausland!!!!!! Traurig aber wahr#cAm ende sind Wir alle die Dummen und Unbeliebten!!!!!!



maesox


----------



## NorbertF (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Kann ich bestätigen. Was meinst wie oft ich in Frankreich blöd angekuckt werde wenn sie mich ansprechen und als Deutschen identifizieren? Da krieg ich manchmal direkt Angst.
Ist aber schnell alles in Butter wenn man vor den Augen den ersten Zander zurückgesetzt hat


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Was helfen kann ist der Versuch, Aufklärung zu betreiben, was allerdings nicht immer geraten scheint, oder eben verstärkte Kontrollen mit empfindlichen Strafen. 20 oder 50 Euro sind keine Strafe.
> 
> 
> > Aufklärung wird hier auch schon seit Jahren versucht.
> ...


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Kontrollen??????? Die haben vor "manchen" Anglern ja schon Angst am Wasser !!!!!!

Wir wollens doch teilweise so!!! Da werden Releaser mehr bestraft als Mindestmaß-Ignorierer!!!!!|gr:..."toll" sag ich da nur!!#d


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @Yoshi:
> Jo ich hab einen an der Klatsche.
> 
> Warum gehen denn die ganzen Leute nach Holland zum Angeln (Kölner Raum etc). Eben WEIL da bei uns kein Fisch mehr rumschwimmt, in Holland aber noch genug. Und warum? Weil sie im Gegensatz zu uns eben NICHT alles abschlagen.



Stimmt nicht ganz, ich fahre nach holland weil das angeln im gegensatz zu deutschland dort noch spaß macht, und ein ganz anderen stellenwert als bei uns hat. und auch weil dort das schleppangeln vom boot erlaubt ist. 

Vieleicht solltet ihr euch mal alle den TV bericht ansehn. ein tag mit der Wasserschutzpolizei auf der Maas. weis aber nicht ob er noch online beim wdr verfügbar ist.

DAs problem mit den Osteuropärn ist doch schon lange bekannt. Schwarz gesetzte Reusen. Brassen die auf Stöcken zum trocken aufgespießt werden.
Angeln ohne papiere.

Auch ich habe in einem kleinen see von weiten gesehn das sich welche beim angeln eher versteckt haben, als sie uns sahen verschwanden sie mit ihren angeln und einer gefüllten plastiktüte sehr schnell.

Auch habe ich beobachtet, wenn wir über nacht geblieben sind und morgens anfingen zu angeln, das an vielen booten, die angeln über nacht draussen waren , den das knicklicht leutete noch. und diese kamen aber laut fahne am boot aus belgien . Also nicht immer die Deutschen oder Aus Deutschland kommend.

Vieleicht ist auch deshalb der Visspas eingeführt worden. Reichte ja früher 9,50 € bei der post zu zahlen und dann auf die brassen zu gehn.

Ich habe bis dato nur nette Niederländer kennengelernt.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## J-son (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Nichts gegen die Holländer,

die die ich kenne sind absolut feine Burschen!
Aber wie Another_Sky schon völlig richtig bemerkt hat:
wie kann ich industriell, bzw kommerziell das Rheindelta entlachsen und mich nebenbei über ein paar wenige Sportfischer aufregen?
DAS nenn' ich Unverhältnismässigkeit der Mittel!!!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## maesox (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Um die Holländer gehts auch gar nicht!! Die haben nur recht!!!

Als ich von meinem ersten NL-Trip nach Hause kam,war ich einfach nur von Mentalität,Land,Gewässer und Fischvorkommen begeistert!!!

Eines muß man sich aber vor Augen halten!! So einen Zustand wie ihn die Niederländer in ihren Gewässern haben,muß man sich mit Vernunft u Sachverstand erarbeiten!!

Und wenn man sowas mal hat,läßt man sich das ganz ungerne kaputt machen...schon gar nicht von "Anderen" !!!!!


----------



## dortmunda (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

..... geht es schon wieder los !??
die tage war es das (werbe-) foto mit den glaub 22 hechten und der aussage "*Das ist der Grund warum wir Deutschen als Angler nicht gerne im Ausland gesehen sind!*" und heute geht der punk weiter!
ich fahre gerne und regelmäßig in die NL. kenne einige leute die oft dort zum angeln hin fahren und kann sagen das wir alle gerne dort gesehen sind. habe in den letzten jahren viele einheimische dort kennengelernt, die aussage von denen ist ganz klar: "würden sich doch nur alle so verhalten wie ihr"!
es stimmt, wenn sie dich und dein verhalten beim angeln nicht kennen, bist du erstmal abgestempelt. aber ich habe das gleiche bei uns, sehe ich irgendwo polen oder russen beim fischen, sind sie erst mal bei mir unten durch. habe die tollsten dinger gesehen und gehört, da ist es klar welcher gedanke zuerst in meinen kopf kommt. habe mich aber des öfteren eines besseren belehren lassen. und so bleibt es an uns alle angler hängen, es liegt bei uns was man von uns denkt!
ich habe es oft gesehen was "ausländische" angler dort i. d. NL abziehen und es ist eine riesen schweinerei.

:vik:...*.. bleibt nur das wir es besser machen!!!:vik:*


*gruß lars*


----------



## Another_Sky (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



maesox schrieb:


> Und wenn man sowas mal hat,läßt man sich das ganz ungerne kaputt machen...schon gar nicht von "Anderen" !!!!!


 
Da hast du vollkommen Recht. 

Aber wir werden ja leider auch nicht von den Holländern gefragt, ob wir damit einverstanden sind, dass die Lachse (von unseren Steuergeldern bezahlt) aus dem Rheindelta gefischt werden. Wir investieren hier, schützen den Lachs das ganze Jahr über und unsere Nachbarn fischen diesen raus.

Hier ist es meiner Meinung nach an der EU einheitliche Richtlinien zu schaffen. Es gibt alle mögliche Richtlinien und Bestimmungen. Wenn die Eu schon vorschreibt, wie groß eine Banane mindestens sein soll, welche Krümmung sie haben soll, etc, dann sollte an dieser Stelle auch etwas für den Fischfang getan werden. Einheitliche Bestimmungen würden in meinen Augen vieles vereinfachen!!!


----------



## marca (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Danke Ulli,für den Hinweis auf Irland.
Davon habe ich auch schon gehört.
Ansonsten sollten die,die das mit den "östlichen Anglern"so nicht glauben wollen mal mit einem niederländischen Kontoletti sprechen.
Da werden einem schon die Augen geöffnet.
Habe aber auch schon erfahren,dass die Kontrollen extrem ausgedehnt werden sollen.
Auch von der Wasserschutzpolizei.Gut so!!
In unseren niederländischen Fischpapieren ist sogar auch eine Telefonnummer und eine Mail-adresse angegeben,bei der man Fischwildereien und andere Verstösse anzeigen kann/soll/muss!!


----------



## Ulli3D (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Ich fahr ja auch jedes Jahr gerne nach Holland, in erster Linie um auf Hecht zu angeln. Sicherlich würde ich es begrüßen, wenn man, sagen wir mal 1 Hecht pro Monat mitnehmen könnte aber, wie soll das kontrolliert werden. Im Kontrollfall ist der Hecht, den man dabei hat genau der eine Hecht. Also ist es schon besser, wenn die Release-Pflicht beibehalten wird.

Ich bin mittlerweile sogar so weit, das ich es den Niederländern gleichtue, abends am Bootssteg vor dem Häuschen mit der Stippe Rotaugen zu ärgern. Man fängt zahlenmäßig wesentlich mehr als Hechte  und es entspannt ungemein und man stellt fest, so einfach ist das Stippen auch nicht.


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Vom hörensagen ist es sogar so, das Angler vor dem schonzeitende, raus fahren und Hechte stolz wie oskar am Land spazieren tragen.

Auch ist es nach infos von Holländischen Anglern so, das nachts in den Seen mit schleppnetzen die Seen regelrecht abgefischt werden.

Bei mir landen eh die meisten Fische wieder im Nass, wenn ich zuhause bin , bin ich zu müde um noch fische zu säubern 

Ich denke das hier gerade von brassen die Rede ist, liegt wohl daran das die meisten Holländer mit der Stippe losgehn.

Wie sage ich immer wenn ich diese 12m Stippruten sehe, junge geh auf die andere seite vom ufer brauchste nicht so eine lange stippe  :q


----------



## Jogibär (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

@ marca,

wie soll man denn Fischwilderei feststellen? 
1. würde ich aus den oben schon genannten Gründen nur ungern die "kollegen" aus dem wilden osten fragen, ob sie denn Papiere haben, wenn sie mit vollen Plastiktüten an mir vorbeilaufen.
2. würde ich es auch nicht riskieren ungefragt nen Blick in eine solche Tüte zu werfen


----------



## Yoshi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Frag ich mich auch, vor allem, wenn man sich mal die Kommentare zu dem Clip durchliest. Scheinen alles noch pupertirende Jugendliche zu sein, ohne Hirn und Verstand...
Also am besten ignorieren......

Ähm Zanderfänger, wie alt bist du .......?:q


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Yoshi, ich habe nicht ohne grund die beiträge zu dem Thema gelöscht, also bleibt bei dem eigendlichen. 

und vor allem keine verallgemeinerung irgendwelcher nationen.


----------



## gimli (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> Aber wir werden ja leider auch nicht von den Holländern gefragt, ob wir damit einverstanden sind, dass die Lachse (von unseren Steuergeldern bezahlt) aus dem Rheindelta gefischt werden. Wir investieren hier, schützen den Lachs das ganze Jahr über und unsere Nachbarn fischen diesen raus.


Das ist genauso ein Quatsch wie das, was der Autor des Artikels Thijs Wartenbergh über den gemeinen deutschen Sportfischer polnisch-russischer Herkunft so schreibt.

Der Lachs ist in NL genauso geschützt wie in D. Es sind auch nicht pauschal unsere westlichen Nachbarn, sondern einige wenige, die sich einen Dreck darum scheren, ob ihr Handeln illegal ist oder nicht. Ich könnte jetzt behaupten, dass es die niederländischen Berufsfischer sind. Das wäre auch wieder zu pauschal, denn es sind einige wenige, wenn überhaupt. Es könnte genauso jemand anders sein, der seine Stellnetze dort aufstellt.

Vielleicht sogar der gemeine deutsche Sportfischer polnisch-russischer Herkunft |kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

@zanderfänger,...

wat war wohl nix...

thema verfehlt, sechs, setzen

noworkteam


----------



## Yoshi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Yoshi, ich habe nicht ohne grund die beiträge zu dem Thema gelöscht, also bleibt bei dem eigendlichen.
> 
> und vor allem keine verallgemeinerung irgendwelcher nationen.



Hä, was ist denn mit dir los....? Hab ich hier irgend was / jemanden verallgemeinert? Ach ja, die Jugendlichen vieleicht?
Soltest du das meinen: Man kann es auch überteiben...


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

das war allgemein gemeint von mir zum thema.


----------



## Another_Sky (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



gimli schrieb:


> Der Lachs ist in NL genauso geschützt wie in D. Es sind auch nicht pauschal unsere westlichen Nachbarn, sondern einige wenige, die sich einen Dreck darum scheren, ob ihr Handeln illegal ist oder nicht. Ich könnte jetzt behaupten, dass es die niederländischen Berufsfischer sind. Das wäre auch wieder zu pauschal, denn es sind einige wenige, wenn überhaupt. Es könnte genauso jemand anders sein, der seine Stellnetze dort aufstellt.


 
Hallo gimli,

um ehrlich zu sein entzieht sich das meiner Kenntnis. Ich habe ja schon vorher in einem Post geschrieben, dass man mir es selber vor kurzem in einem Prüfungsvorbereitungskurs erzählt hat. Sollte ich Nonsens geschrieben haben, bitte ich um Entschuldigung!

Es ist wie meistens im Leben, der eine hört dies, der andere das und schon bilden sich Meinungen und Schubladendenken.

Wichtig ist in meinen Augen, dass wir alle an einem Strang ziehen und dass endlich mal EU-weite und somit einheitliche Richtlinien geschaffen werden.

Natürlich wird das auch die nicht abhalten, die sich bereits jetzt schon darum keine Gedanken machen. Leider werden wir immer mit diesen ich nenne sie mal Quertreibern leben müssen.


----------



## J-son (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



gimli schrieb:


> Der Lachs ist in NL genauso geschützt wie in D. [...]Es könnte genauso jemand anders sein, der seine Stellnetze dort aufstellt.[...]



Also,

auch ohne zu pauschalisieren muss man wohl eingestehen dass das Problem in den Niederlanden liegt, denn egal ob es die Berufsfischer sind (wer sonst wäre so dreist, vor aller Augen Netze zu stellen??) oder ob es die deutsch/polnisch/russischen Nachbarn sind - die Kontrolle derselben liegt in den Händen der niederländischen Staatsgewalt, und wenn keine Kontrollen in ausreichender Schärfe stattfinden, bedeutet das wohl die Billigung der derzeitigen Umstände...und somit die Dezimierung der aufsteigenden Lachse.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Borusse (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



fishcatcher schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ist schon echt der Hammer welches Bild man uns hat.
> Sie sollten ganz einfach nur noch Angelscheine an Deutsche mit
> Fischereischein ausstellen. Dann erledigt sich das Problem von selber :q:q:q:q.


 
Hi 

ist ein Deutscher mit Fischereischein etwa ein besserer Mensch als einer ohne Fischereischein?
Was sagt der Fischereischein über den Charakter seines Besitzers aus?
Für mich ist der Fischereischein nur Geldmacherrei wie vieles andere in Deutschland auch. Oder willst Du mir erzählen, das jeder mit Fischereischein sich an die Regeln hält. Dann dürfte es ja auch keine Verkehrsverstösse geben, weil es haben ja alle einen Führerschein!
Und im übrigen ist es für Osteuropäer viel einfacher an einen Fischereischein zu kommen, als für Deutsche selbst.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## J-son (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ist ein Deutscher mit Fischereischein etwa ein besserer Mensch als einer ohne Fischereischein?



Hi,

natürlich nicht!
Aber ein Deutscher mit Fischereischein ist jemand dem man - bei einheitlichen EU-Richtlinien - seinen Schein wegnehmen kann...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## marca (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

@ jogi,
wenn ich zwei Mann sehe,die mit acht ausgelegten Ruten angeln ,dann kann man doch wohl von einem Verstoß gegen die geltenden Regeln sprechen und entsprechend handeln.
Wobei es auch nicht unüblich zu sein scheint,dass an der einen oder andren Rute ein "nicht ganz toter" Köfi hängt.
Diese angesprochene Telefonnummer gibt es wohl auch aus dem Grund,dass man den Jungs eben nicht so einfach in die Tüte gucken kann.


----------



## porscher (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Die Lösung ist ganz einfach! Bei solchen Vergehen direkt ne Geldstrafe und ne Anzeige! Die machen das dann nicht noch einmal. Das Problem gibt es aber auch zum Beispiel vermehrt in Schweden, wo einige deutschrussen z.B. mit Netzen fischen!


----------



## Borusse (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

24.05.2007[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Fisch-Schmuggler mit 560 Kilogramm geschnappt*​Storslett/Norwegen. Fünf belgische Angeltouristen wurden letzte Woche am Grenzübergang zwischen Norwegen und Finnland [/FONT]mit einer halben Tonne Fisch beladen, gestoppt. [/FONT]​[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Es waren die Zöllner der Zollstation in Helligskogen welche den Fisch beschlagnahmten, berichtete der Polizeibeamte Gøran Stenseth vom Lyngen Lensmannskontor.[/FONT]​[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Die Fisch-Schmuggler wollten mit Transporter und Anhänger, beladen mit 560 Kilogramm Fisch die Grenze nach Finnland passieren. Es war sowohl geschlachteter, gesäuberter Fisch als auch unverarbeiteter Fisch in der Ladung. Das norwegische Gesetz besagt, dass jeder Angeltourist 15 Kilogramm Fisch ins Ausland ausführen darf. Außerdem kann zusätzlich noch einige Kilogramm verzollt werden. Trotz dieser Möglichkeit hatten die Belgier immer noch 286 Kilogramm Fisch zuviel dabei, die vom Zoll beschlagnahmt, und da es sich nicht um überprüfte Ware handelt, vernichtet worden. [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Die fünf Angler wurden im Lyngen Lensmannskontor angehört. In der Anhörung kam heraus, dass sie keine großen Kenntnisse über die Gesetzeslage in Norwegen hatten. Inzwischen ist ihnen klar, dass wenn man in ein anderes Land fährt, man den dort gültigen Gesetzen Folge zu leisten hat. Gøran Stenseth kann nicht ausschließen, dass Polizei und Zoll diesmal nur an der Spitze eines Eisbergs gekratzt haben.

Übersetzung aus Framtid i Nord/19.05.2007: Carsten Meyer (redaktionell gekürzt[/FONT]
[/FONT]

andere Länder, gleiches Problem.
Diesmal aber keine Deutsche bzw. Deutschstämmige


----------



## fishcatcher (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Borusse schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ist ein Deutscher mit Fischereischein etwa ein besserer Mensch als einer ohne Fischereischein?
> Was sagt der Fischereischein über den Charakter seines Besitzers aus?
> ...


 
Hallo Borusse,
dass war sicherlich nicht damit gemeint. Aber in den Lehrgängen bekommt man wenigstens ein bisschen beigebracht über die Gesetzeslage und handling und verwerten von gefangenen Fischen etc.. Es ist schon schlimm mitansehen zu müssen wenn ein gerade massiger Zander lebendig aufgeschitzt wird und die Gedärme herausgerissen werden und einfach über den Angelplatz verstreut werden (selbst gesehen). Durch solche Aktionen anderer wird man heute von Holländern schief angeguckt wenn man mal einen seiner gefangen Zander für die Pfanne mit nach Hause nimmt. Das mit dem Fischereischein für Osteuropäer kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
Vorausgesetzt Du spricht über den legalen Erwerb. 

1. Haben die meisten Probleme mit der Deutschen Sprache
2. Bekommt ein "Gastangler" aus dem Ausland nur einen
deutschen Angelschein wenn er nachweist, daß sein ständiger
Wonnsitz nicht in Deuschland liegt.


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Borusse schrieb:


> 24.05.2007[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Fisch-Schmuggler mit 560 Kilogramm geschnappt*​Storslett/Norwegen. Fünf belgische Angeltouristen wurden letzte Woche am Grenzübergang zwischen Norwegen und Finnland [/FONT]mit einer halben Tonne Fisch beladen, gestoppt. [/FONT]​[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Es waren die Zöllner der Zollstation in Helligskogen welche den Fisch beschlagnahmten, berichtete der Polizeibeamte Gøran Stenseth vom Lyngen Lensmannskontor.[/FONT]​[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Die Fisch-Schmuggler wollten mit Transporter und Anhänger, beladen mit 560 Kilogramm Fisch die Grenze nach Finnland passieren. Es war sowohl geschlachteter, gesäuberter Fisch als auch unverarbeiteter Fisch in der Ladung. Das norwegische Gesetz besagt, dass jeder Angeltourist 15 Kilogramm Fisch ins Ausland ausführen darf. Außerdem kann zusätzlich noch einige Kilogramm verzollt werden. Trotz dieser Möglichkeit hatten die Belgier immer noch 286 Kilogramm Fisch zuviel dabei, die vom Zoll beschlagnahmt, und da es sich nicht um überprüfte Ware handelt, vernichtet worden. [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Die fünf Angler wurden im Lyngen Lensmannskontor angehört. In der Anhörung kam heraus, dass sie keine großen Kenntnisse über die Gesetzeslage in Norwegen hatten. Inzwischen ist ihnen klar, dass wenn man in ein anderes Land fährt, man den dort gültigen Gesetzen Folge zu leisten hat. Gøran Stenseth kann nicht ausschließen, dass Polizei und Zoll diesmal nur an der Spitze eines Eisbergs gekratzt haben.
> 
> Übersetzung aus Framtid i Nord/19.05.2007: Carsten Meyer (redaktionell gekürzt[/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> ...



Tja borusse, die wird es immer geben die sich mit fischhandel ihren urlaub finanzieren.

Bei uns ist es schon viel wenn wir mal ein barsch oder Zander aus den Niederlanden zur Verwertung mitnehmen. und wir angeln meist mit 3 oder 4 personen auf dem boot. in den ganzen jahren die wir dort angeln, zwar nicht oft haben wir vieleicht 3 Zander und 2 barsche endnommen.
Hecht geht bei mir eh immer wieder ins kühle nass. Hier spricht die frau in mir. der Hecht ist viel zu hübsch :vik:


----------



## Trophybass2008 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Another_Sky schrieb:


> *Es ist wie meistens im Leben, der eine hört dies, der andere liest  das und schon bilden sich Meinungen und Schubladendenken *


*oder solche Themen wo immer die anderen Schuld sind.

*Ja!Es kann sein dass es welche gibt die sowas tun.
Ja !Es gibt auch solche in D.
Ja! Es sind nicht immer die Deutschen Sportfischer polnisch russischer herkunft.*
Wieso ist denn in Norge die 15Kg Grenze eingeführt worden???
Ich würde mir Gedanken machen bevor man über andere soviel schreibt!
*


----------



## Twyster (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Letzte Woche war ich in Brunsum in Holland nicht weit von hier da gibt es ein See der nennt sich Stadtweier 
Da Schwammen bestimmt 8 Karpfen Rum die waren alle Totgeschlagen und wider rein geschmissen
Man konnte es sehen den teilweise fehlte denen der Kopf 
Kein Scheiß


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Ist das geil hier.

Ich fasse es nicht.

Sind schon Postings rausgeflogen???

Uli


----------



## Yoshi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ist das geil hier.
> 
> Ich fasse es nicht.
> 
> ...



Wenn du es weist, regt sich dann was bei dir.....?:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Geht so, aber ich habe vorhin 10€ bei einem Internetwettanbieter auf die Zahl der Verwarnungen gesetzt, die es wegen diesem Thema geben wird.:q


Uli


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

uli ja, ich habe posting gelöscht, in nach meiner meinung nix mit dem thema zu tun hatten. Solange es gesittet zugeht wird es keine verwarnung geben. Aber sollte das thema ausarten werde ich es ausserdem dicht machen


----------



## hotte50 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sind schon Postings rausgeflogen???



Ja, soweit mir bekannt ist, vom OberMitStänkerer Zanderfänger :vik::q:q:q


----------



## Karsten01 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



hotte50 schrieb:


> Ja, soweit mir bekannt ist, vom OberMitStänkerer Zanderfänger :vik::q:q:q



:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Karsten01 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Lachsy schrieb:


> Aber sollte das thema ausarten werde ich es ausserdem dicht machen



Clarissa,warum so streng?
Gibt doch heute Abend noch schön was zum lachen:m:m:q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Dubdidu,

alles wartet gespannt auf den nächsten Verbalausfall aber nix passiert. 

Sollte ich meine 10€ in den Sand gesetzt haben? 

Gab eh eine schlechte Quote. 

Aber irgendein vorurteilsbehafteter national engagierter original Heimatdeutscher wird sich doch mal äußern können. 

Oder??? 

Wenn nicht, wäre es mir die 10€ wert gewesen.

Uli


----------



## Trophybass2008 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

|sagnixmehr!


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

sorry offtopic:
Sundvogel wenn so ein posting kommt gehn die 10 € in die DGzRS schiffchen, und der es gepostet hat muss 20 € löhnen. 

Karsten, darauf habe ich keine lust, wenn hier wieder die besserwisser und Weltverbesserer kommen.

so und nun zurück zum thema. und nicht wieder ins offtopic verfallen , OK


----------



## gimli (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



J-son schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> auch ohne zu pauschalisieren muss man wohl eingestehen dass das Problem in den Niederlanden liegt, denn egal ob es die Berufsfischer sind (wer sonst wäre so dreist, vor aller Augen Netze zu stellen??) oder ob es die deutsch/polnisch/russischen Nachbarn sind - die Kontrolle derselben liegt in den Händen der niederländischen Staatsgewalt, und wenn keine Kontrollen in ausreichender Schärfe stattfinden, bedeutet das wohl die Billigung der derzeitigen Umstände...und somit die Dezimierung der aufsteigenden Lachse.
> 
> ...


Nein, es sind nicht (nur) Berufsfischer, nein auch nicht (nur) die östlichen Nachbarn der Niederlande. Es sind die so genannten „Visstropers“ (Fischräuber) die an guten Stellen ihre Netze auslegen. Also die einen besonderen Namen in NL besitzen.

Zum Thema Kontrollen. Die liegen sicherlich in den Händen von Sportfisserij Nederland, AID und, als weiteres Kontrollorgan, der niederländischen Polizei. Wenn man sich die Geldbußen anschaut, so kann man sicherlich nicht behaupten, dass es an mangelnder Schärfe liegt. Sicherlich aber daran, dass die Kontrollorgane nicht überall sein können. Das ist meine Schlussfolgerung. Ich kann eine Billigung der derzeitigen Umstände nicht erkennen (Die Sportvisserij Nederland, damals noch NVVS hat sich des Themas der Lachsabfänge schon 2005/2006 angenommen.), auch nicht, wenn es um Lachse geht, schon gar nicht, wenn man sich die Schärfe des von mir eingestellten Artikels bewusst wird.
Meiner Meinung nach sind das Aufschreie. An der Tatsache, dass diesmal der Aufschrei gegen die Deutschen gerichtet war, ärgert mich nur, dass ich mich weder als Deutschpole oder Deutschrusse bezeichne, sondern als normalen deutschen Sportfischer und das ich mich seit mehr als 15 Jahren Angeln in den Niederlanden an Bestimmungen und Regeln in diesen, wie in unserem Land halte.
Zum eigentlichen Thema kann ich nur sagen, dass ich unsere „östlichen Freude“ zur Genüge am Rhein erlebt habe und auch die deutschen Kontrollorgane, die ich persönlich angerufen habe. Ich will keine Schuldzuweisungen, noch alle über einen Kamm scheren, aber ich kann sagen, was ich erlebe bzw. erlebt habe. Was sich „gestern“ in D abgespielt hat, spielt sich „heute“ in NL ab. Dieses jetzt wieder zu erleben ist eigentlich schon traurig genug. Deshalb wehre ich mich auch gegen diese Pauschalierungen seitens der niederländischen Pressorgane den deutschen Anglern gegenüber.
Was ich will, ist nichts anderes, als das man ein wenig unterscheidet. Das es noch eine etwas objektivere Sichtweise innerhalb der Sportvisserij Nederderland gibt, zeigt allein schon die Anmerkung der Sportvisserij Nederderland an den von ihnen veröffentlichten Artikel aus der Zeitung „De Telegraaf“, die in den gestrigen Abendstunden veröffentlicht wurde.

Was mir gerade noch einfällt: Eine Meldung aus 2005

Wie der OVB vermeldet, bucht das Team Friesland gegen Fischräuberei das Jahr 2005 als großen Erfolg gegen Fischräuber. 

Im Ganzen hat das Team 22 Personen wegen Raubfischen angezeigt. Bei 14 anderen Personen konnten Übertretungen nicht nachgewiesen werden. 
In allen Fällen wurden die illegale Fischereiausrüstung beschlagnahmt, darunter 13 Kilometer an Netzen. Die beschlagnahmte Menge Fisch überstieg 1000kg. Zander war mit 750kg der am häufigsten illegal gefangene Fisch. 

Anmerkung von mir: 13 Kilometer, das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Mal abgesehen von der illegal gefangenen Menge an Fisch. Das Zander/Snoekbaars zu der begehrtesten Sorte Fisch gehört, kann es daran sehen, wenn man mal auf dem (holländischen) Markt an einen Fischstand geht.

Oder hier: http://www.aid.nl/AIDNIEUWS0602.htm und hier: http://www.blikopnieuws.nl/bericht/20257


----------



## Lachsy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Hallo mein lieber nachbar  

Du hast natürlich recht, das die zeitung alle Deutschen über den kamn scherrt.
Auch habe ich mir die eintrage angeschaut die in De Telegraaf standen.
Respekt vor deinem eintrag. 
Ich kann zwar nicht Niederländisch schreiben, aber mit dem Lesen klabt es 
Ich hoffe nur das uns nicht die Niederländer über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Karsten01 (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Doch nichts zum lachen heute Abend:c:c:c


----------



## Twyster (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Ich Fahre Morgen zum Hollendischen Vereins Angelladen und mache mich da mal Luft
Und Dat mit den Kapfen das haben sich bestimmt welch ausgedacht die das ganze noch ein bißchen Anfachen wotlten|motz:


----------



## gimli (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



> Respekt vor deinem eintrag.



Hallo beste buurvrouw,

dank je wel voor de bloemen. :m

Er zijn een grote hoeveelheid van stomme mensen hier op weg.
Jouw leven in het board is niet makkelijk.

Tot ziens en groetjes uit de buurt.#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Frag ich mich auch, vor allem, wenn man sich mal die Kommentare zu den *Clips* durchliest.


Hier wurde wohl mal wieder ein friedliches Posting mit der "Harke" gelöscht. #d


----------



## Twyster (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

:gHallo gimli meinst du damit auch mich


----------



## Siff-Cop (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Deutsche fischen hier die Binnengewässer leer*

Hallo 

also ich kann nur sagen das  es so wie es in dem ersten Post zetiert wurde *ist,* und nicht anders.#4

Allerdings können die niederlädischen Angelkollegen unterscheiden und kemmen nicht alle über einen Kamm auch wenn es sich ein wenig so liest in diesem Artikel. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren einige NL Kollegen kennengelernt  und mit ihnen gefischt.

z.B. finden die Kollegen in NL den Angelschein mit der dazu gehörigen Prüfung sehr sinnvoll und würden diese Lösung auch in NL begrüßen. Dann kann niemand sagen habe ich nicht gewußt |uhoh:usw...
Die niederländer sind auch nicht böse wenn man sich sein Mittagessen fängt , so lange es nicht für die nächsten 2 Wochen ist. Was auch geschätzt wird  ist, wenn man die großen wieder da läst wo man sie gefangen hat.................................

Es wurde mir auch berichtet, das in diesem Jahr verstärkt auf solche Schlächter geachtet werden soll und die Kontrollen verschärft werden, da es auch eine organisierte Fischräuberrei gibt. Man braucht sich ja nur mal die Kilopreise ansehen, das ganze soll arganisiert sein.

Wenn man sich mit diesem Artikel nich angesprochen oder überführt fühlt ist es doch gut.


----------

